# Centrepin brauchbar?



## vermesser (24. Mai 2012)

Kann einer was zu der Rolle hier sagen? Ich würde gern mal ne Centrepin testen, ohne arm zu werden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CENTRE-PIN-R...sLeisure_Fishing_Reels_JN&hash=item3f032c946f


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Wenn Du Dich ärgern willst kaufen...
Mal im Ernst, 49,- GBP musst Du schon ausgeben, dann hast
Du was was Freude macht.
Anbei ein Link zu einem Anbieter, der versendet die Rolle für
5,90,- GBP nach Deutschland.

http://www.tacklediscounts.co.uk/p-10850-tf-gear-tfg-classic-centre-pin-reel-rrp-23499.aspx

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## thanatos (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

tu´s doch einfach,zum probieren alle mal zu gebrauchen.falls du nicht
mit dem haken werfen willst würde ich einen kurbelknauf verlängern
was ist an ´ner centrepin so aufregend das sie unbedingt ein vermögen
kosten muß????


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



thanatos schrieb:


> was ist an ´ner centrepin so aufregend das sie unbedingt ein vermögen
> kosten muß????



DAS war auch schon mein Gedanke. Eigentlich ist das ja die denkbar einfachste Rolle...und ich wollte das schon immer mal testen, aber der Preis hielt mich doch davon ab.


----------



## Downbeat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch bestellen und testen, für den Preis geht das doch i.O. Kleine Modifikationen kannst du dann ja bei Bedarf machen. Aber für erste Gehversuche sollte die Rolle doch reichen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

OK, bei einem Zehner ist nicht viel kaputt...

Aber mal ehrlich:
Wer von Euch weiß was, was eine gute Certrepin so einzigartig macht???

|znaika:
Es ist der seidenweiche Lauf der Rollen!

Es sind Prärisionsinstrumente.
Deshalb kostet eine gute Centrepin auch mal schnell mehrere hundert Euro!
Die Lagerung einer Centrepin bestimmt ihre Qualität.
Hochwertige Kugel-/Walzenlager kosten ihr Geld.

Ich hatte einmal das Vergnügen, daß mir (von einem Engländer) seine nagelneue Rolle (noch ohne Schnur) vorgeführt zu bekommen:
Er tippte sie einmal kurz an und die Spule lief mehrere(!) Minuten weiter...

Die Schnur läuft widerstandslos mit der Strömung ab und verhält sich  völlig natürlich weil er weder durch Reibung verzögert, noch durch einen  Schnurbogen beschleunigt wird.

Das gute Stück hat er sich aber auch über 500€ kosten lassen.

Wenn die Rolle vom Aal_Willi wirklich das hält, was ihr regulärer (!) Preis verspricht, ist das ein Bombenschnäppchen, wenn man eine günstige Centrepin möchte!

:mWieviel Du also für zehn Euro erwarten darfst, kannst Du Dir also selbst ausrechnen...

Aber probier sie mal aus!
Ich bin neugierig, was das Ding taugt.
Soviel Geld ist mir meinen Neugier aber dann doch nicht wert...


Grüße von
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Downbeat (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ist schon klar, dass die Rolle nicht mit einer für 250GBP zu vergleichen ist. Dafür ist sie aber auch viel zu einfach gemacht. Aber wer sagt denn, dass eine aus normalem, beschichtetem Stahlblech mit Verstiftungen gefertigte Rolle unbedingt so schlecht sein muss, dass sie unfischbar ist? Eventuell machen hier nur Material und größere Fertigungsmengen den Preis, der Lauf ist aber dafür ganz passabel.

Ich behaupte immer noch für einen Test, zu dem Preis geht die auf jeden Fall.


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ich grübel mal übers Wochenende und warte, daß sich vielleicht einer der Experten für sowas zu Wort meldet. 

Der Preis von 13 Euro ist ja echt ne Ansage...wobei ich mich echt frage, ob das Schrott oder brauchbar ist.

Eingesetzt werden soll die im wesentlichen als Schnurreserve beim Köfis stippen oder fürs "Trotting" über kurze Distanzen in nem kleinen Kanal...


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

nachtschwärmer hat schon viel dazu gesagt.
was aber noch hinzu kommt, die teuren rollen werden alle handgefertigt, auf grund der niedrigen auflage.

ich fisch seit heuer eine hardy conquest centrepin reel in 4,5" mit einer hardy marksman specialist avon in 1 lbs.
konnte schon einige kleinere karpfen damit überlisten und das drillen macht so viel spass.gebremst wird mit dem daumen.die schnur läuft seidenweich von der rolle.einmal drehen und sie dreht sich endlos weiter.

ich werf den wallis cast und bei wind oder auf sicherheit den double loop cast.
mit dem wallis komm ich schon ca. 15-20 meter weit, der double geht nur wenige meter weit.

für mich ist es eine feine sache, weg von dem overtakle-wahn.
auch wenn es am anfang kein leichtes ist die wurftechnik zu erlernen.
hat mich einiges an nerven gekostet, vor allem bei wind ist es fast nicht möglich,, aber jetzt geht es.

lg rob


----------



## Knispel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

6 " Durchmesser - das ist aber ein gewaltiges Teil. In der Regel haben Pin´s einen Durchmesser von 
4 " - 4,5 ". 4 " wird in der Regel im Stillwasser genommen ,4,5 " eher beim Trotting im Fluß ,einfach deshalb - man lässt natürlich abtreiben - schnelles einholen einfach mit den Handballen die Spule in Bewegung setzen das geht bei größere Durchmesser besser. Aber 6 " - da treibt bestimmt nichts mehr natürlich ab - Zum Preis : Gutes Material und Lager kosten, außerdem sind Pin´s keine Massenware sondern Präzisionsinstrumente. Du würdest ja auch keine Angebotsrolle für 9,99 Euro mit angepriesenen 15 Super - Kugellagern und 10000er Größe fürs Friedfischangeln kaufen - da sagst du dir doch auch : Hier stimmt was nicht. 
Ich fische eine J W Young BJ Super Lightweight Centrepin Reel 4" x 0,75" , sowie eine J W Young Purist Caged Lightweight 4,5" x 0,75" . Das sind Rollen fürs Leben, die kauft man einmal und damit fischen noch deine Urenkel ....
Centre Pin fischt man im übriegen mit minimaler Schnurfüllung - nur soviel Schnur wie man gerade braucht, damit sich beim abtreiben lassen keine Schnur in anderen Schnurrinnen festklemmen kann. In der Weser z.B. habe ich höchstens 30 m drauf, denn sehe ich den Stick eh nicht mehr ....
Alles wissenswerte über Pin´s und den klassischen Stil findest du hier :
http://www.classycatchers.de/ , da gibt es z.Z. keine bessere deutschsprachige Seite.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich ärgern willst kaufen...
> Mal im Ernst, 49,- GBP musst Du schon ausgeben, dann hast
> Du was was Freude macht.
> Anbei ein Link zu einem Anbieter, der versendet die Rolle für
> ...



Schon mal ein vernüntigerer Preis, bei einem Kurs von 1 GBP zu 1.24 EUR ist das ja direkt bezahlbar und alleine auf den ersten Blick eine ganz andere Liga.
Das mit den "aufwendigen" Lagern und der Technik ist inzwischen spätestens Schmu, sowas kostet heute nicht mehr viel, in einer Festplatte sind weit hochwertigere Lager drin, und einiges mehr. In der Preisliga könnte man auch einfache getriebelose Rollen anbieten, nur kann/konnte man dafür auch viel mehr aufrufen.

@vermesser: lass den Schrott sein, die Warnung ist doch deutlich und kann man mehrwegig interpretieren:
"you wont believe te quality for the price"

frei nach: es geht immer noch schlimmer! :g


----------



## Aal_Willi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Also für die die Interesse haben, die TF Gear ist eine
sehr hochwertige Centrepin.
Erstklassige Metallarbeit, perfekt eloxiert, super Lauf.
Die hat sich in England aber wohl nicht gut verkauft,
weil Matt Hayes die "bewerben" sollte und der angelt
aber keine Centrepin.
Dann muss man wissen, dass die Rollen eher Status-
symbole sind und TF Gear keinen Namen hat wie J.W.
Youngs usw.
Hardy lässt die Teile übrigens auch in China durchs
Fräszentrum laufen, was denen die Cracks SEHR übel
nehmen - Youngs fertigt in England.
Im Grunde ist so eine Rolle ein einfaches Bauteil aber
das heisst nicht, das jeder aus Blech zusammengepoppte
Schrott eine solche Rolle darstellen kann.
Extrem wichtig sind gute Lager damit von der Rolle die
Schnur seidenweich ablaufen kann und deshalb wirst Du
mit der Extrembilligrolle auch keine Erfahrungen sammeln
können was das eigentliche Feeling betrifft.
Das Werfen üben kannst Du damit aber wahrscheinlich 
erlernen. 

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Knispel (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

@ Aal-Willi - werfen lernen, aber doch nicht mit einer 6" Rolle, viel zu gewaltig das Teil, da entwickelt man doch kein Gefühl. Ich werfe, wenn ich werfen muss, mit dem guten alten Wurfhaken im Vincent Kluwe - York - Stiel. Das geht einfach nur super.
Wenn man aber wirklich "bis zum Horizont" werfen will, nimmt man dieses Modell :
J W Young Ray Walton Rolling Pin Silver 3,75" 
die hat den guten alten Wendefuß aber leider ein Nachteil : Andy Bruners sagte mir auf der Stippermesse in Bremen, dass J.W. Young davon traditionell nur jeweils eine Rolle pro Monat baut und davon auch nicht ab geht! Das bedeutet : Wartezeit 2 1/2 - 3 Jahre :c! Ich stehe da auch bereits 1/2 Jahre auf der Liste ....


----------



## thanatos (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

man könte auch sagen "wessen erstes auto nicht wenigstens ein
ferrari ist ,der erfährt nie was autofahren ist."und um 30 meter ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Andy Bruners sagte mir auf der Stippermesse in Bremen, dass J.W. Young davon traditionell nur jeweils eine Rolle pro Monat baut und davon auch nicht ab geht! Das bedeutet : Wartezeit 2 1/2 - 3 Jahre :c! Ich stehe da auch bereits 1/2 Jahre auf der Liste ....


Sind se selber Schuld ...  
aber so bleibt der Preis eben exorbitant.
Kannst Dir für die Überbrückung der Wartezeit ja auch erstmal die vergleichsweise günstige s.o. ordern. 
Wenn Du sie getestet hast, würde mich vor Dir ein Plazet dazu auch interessieren


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

ICH HABE ES GETAN!!! Gestern auf dem Flohmarkt am Stand für polnisches Angelzubehör gab es eine Centrepin der Firma Phoenix für wenig Geld. Eloxiertes Stahlblech, zwei Kugellager, einfach edel dunkelbraun.
Wenn man sie ordentlich anstößt, dreht sie ca. ewig weiter.
Eigentlich ein saugeiles Teil und zum Probieren mit Sicherheit ausreichend!!!
Was ist beim Füllen mit Schnur und beim Angeln zu beachten?


----------



## Andal (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Auf eine Pin gibt man nur sehr wenig Schnur. Gerade mal das, was an Angelentfernung plus einen guten Drill zusammenkommt. Meistens sind das dann nicht mal 100 m.

Der Grund ist recht einfach. erstens braucht man ja keine 200 m in Reserve auf der Rolle und zweitens hat die Pin keine eigenständige Schnurverlegung. Das führt dazu, das sich bei einem strammen Drill die Schnurlagen untereinander verdrücken und einschneiden können und für den nächsten Wurf, oder die nächste Drift gibt das einen unannehmbaren Widerstand, weil ja der Ablauf verzögert wird.

Die Schnüre nimmt an auch nicht zu dünn, weil dann das Einschneiden wieder zum Problem werden kann. Auf meinen Pins habe ich 20er fürs normale Trotting, 25er zum Döbel- und Barbenfischen, bis hin zu einer 40er auf meiner größten Pin, einer Alvey zum Hechtfischen.

Ich fische als leichteste Pin eine Browning Rotator, dann einige aufgemotze und lagermäßig überarbeitete alte Everreadys und eben die schon recht wuchtige Alvey.


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

@ Andal: Danke. Das heißt, mit 50-100 m 0,22er Mono ist man fürs Brassenstippen im See gewappnet, zusammen mit genug Reserve für nen Satzer!

Die Ratsche is nur Ratsche und dient nicht als Bremse, richtig? Ist also auch nicht verstellbar.

Was für ne Rute harmoniert mit so´nem Schmuckstück?


----------



## Andal (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Die Ratsche ratscht nur. Recht praktisch als Alarmanlage beim Grundangeln. 

Ich fische, bis auf die Rotator und die Alvey, meine Pins auf möglichst baujahrgleichen Ruten. Also ziemlich alten Glasruten zwischen 300 und 360 cm. Diese vergleichsweise weichen Ruten bilden einen wunderbaren Puffer im Drill. Das Angeln mit solchen Kombos spielt sich eh im Nahbereich bis vielleicht 30 m ab. so dass Wurfweiten kein Thema für die Rutenaktionen sind. Aber wenn eben der Bonuskarpfen einsteigt, dann zeigen die alten Stecken, welche Vorzüge sie bei einem harten Drill mit kurzer Schnur haben!


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ok, sowas in der Art hab ich da. Ne recht weiche, ältere Riverman Telematchrute...das reicht zum Testen.

So, und nun die Frage: Wie werf ich mit ner Centrepin weiter als nur Unterhand unter der Rutenspitze???


----------



## Tricast (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Die einfachste Art ist die von Knispel beschriebene mit dem Haken. Man nimmt einen Deckenhaken und schraubt den in einen Holzgriff, z.B. ein Feilenheft. Wenn man werfen will führt man die Schnur über den Haken, der seitlich gehalten wird. Die Schnur wird mit dem Finger gebremst und dann beim Wurf freigegeben Die Schnur läuft dann von der Rolle wie bei einer Stationärrolle. Das geht einfach und ist leicht zu lernen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Gibts dazu nen Film #c ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Fisch und Fang hat irgendwann (letztes Jahr?) mal über das Angeln mit der Centrepin berichtet.
Dazu gab´s auch ein Video mit Thomas Kalweit.

Es wurde da auch eine andere Wurftechnik gezeigt:
Dazu wird die Schnur mit den Fingern zwischen einem oder mehreren Ringen gegriffen und dann zur Seite gezogen.

Die Technik genau zu erklären ist mir jetzt aber zu umständlich...
Aber wenn man´s mal gesehen hat ist´s ganz einfach.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## thanatos (18. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

fische mit ner 4,80m at rute (kennst du als neurupiner vielleicht noch)
und 9 kg dynema auf 12-14 pfund karpfen .allerdings werfe ich nicht
lege am futterplatz aus und fahre mit dem kahn ca 50 m weiter den 
kurbel griff hab ich auch ausgetauscht war mir zu kurz.der drill ist einfach
toll.aber warum ich für so´n primitives röllchen so viel geld ausgeben
sollte kann ich nicht verstehen.will ich angeln oder protzen?
aber 7€ ist ja fast geschenkt.
wünsche dir viel spaß,der "republikflüchtling"(andal)hat m.e. am 
meisten ahnung davon. ob er´s am fjord auch probiert?hab als kind sogar damit erfolgreich geblinkert
war ne irre kurbelei und bevor ich´s richtig konnte hätte ich als
beruf perückenmacher angeben können .


----------



## Andal (18. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Danke für die Blumen! #h

Die wirklich hochwertigen und damit auch hochpreisigen Pins machen schon Sinn. Aber eigentlich nur dort, wo es auf den extrem weichen Ablauf der Schnur ankommt, beim feinen Trotting am Fluss. Zum Angeln am See, mit Würfen, oder mit dem Auslegen der Montage, tut es in der Tat auch eine einfachere Achsrolle. Hauptsache sie ist stabil und hat keinen zu geringen Durchmesser, weil sonst der Schnureinzug zu gering ist.

Hier sind wir dann auch beim entscheidenden Nachteil dieser Rollen. Für alle Techniken, wo es auf schnelles Einholen, oder die Aufnahme großer Schnurmengen geht, sind sie ziemlich hoffnungslos überfordert. Es gibt zwar solche "Kabaltrommeln", die das auch hinkriegen, aber da ist der Spaß doch reichlich begrenzt. Die meisten Alveys sind solche Wenderollen fürs Meer und zum Teil sogar fürs Big Game, aber man muss schon den Spleen eines Australiers haben, um das gut zu finden! 

Fürs Freidfischangeln auf kurze Entfernungen, oder an kleineren Gewässern sind die normalen Centrepins aber ungeschlagen, was den Genuß beim Drill angeht, zudem so einfach, wie es nur geht und wo wenig dran ist, kann auch so gut wie nichts versagen.

Die Bezeichnung Republikflüchtling empfinde ich übrigens sehr ehrenvoll! :vik:


----------



## Andal (18. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Hier mal ein paar Clips, damit ihr eine Vorstellung bekommt, was ich meine, wenn ich von "großen Achsrollen" spreche:

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....1542.0j2j3j0j1.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.nLLYhA66RrQ


----------



## thanatos (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

danke für die clips,hab mal daumen mal pi geschätzt das man mit ner stationär etwa doppelt so schnell einholt,im drill ja weniger relevant
würde mich auch mal reizen mit so´n "klopper "zu fischen-wenn
ich jünger wäre


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Centrepin und einer Achsrolle #c ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Centrepin und einer Achsrolle #c ?



Centerpin Spule ist starr ausgerichtet, Wendelrolle lässt das drehen der Spulenachse zu


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Is Achs- und Wenderolle das gleiche #c ?


----------



## thanatos (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

mit sicherheit nicht,m.e.ist der unterschied in der bezeichnung oder
besser man hat die achsrolle für eine besondere art des fischens
modifiziert.ist ja auch ne tolle sache.wenderolle ist ja auch nicht
schlecht zum werfen aber bei manchen schlackert der wendefuß
aus und dann ist der spaß vorbei.die centrepin hat einen höheren
spulenkern um einen höheren schnureinzug zu erreichen.eine 
ever ready müßte man fast ganz füllen um annähernd auf das gleiche ergebniß zu kommen


----------



## Andal (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is Achs- und Wenderolle das gleiche #c ?



Nein. Centrepin ist lediglich das englische Wort für Achsrolle, oder auch Laufrolle. Letzerer Begriff findet vor allem bei den Renkenfischern Verwendung. Was wir eine Wenderolle nennen, ist dem Tommy als Nottinghamreel bekannt und in der Schweiz nennt man das eine Äschenrolle, weil dort das Angeln mit solchen Rollen an Trottingruten auf die Äsche sehr populär ist.

Von Stucki gibt es solche Wenderolle zu vergleichsweise moderaten Preisen, wenn man sich ansieht, was eine Ray Walton Rolling Pin kostet. Trotz der recht filigranen Bauweise sind die Stuckis erstaunlich hart im Nehmen.


----------



## Andal (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier die letzten beiden Centrepin-Typen, die ich kenne.


Als da wären die Mooching-Reel. Sehr voluminöse Achsrollen, die zum Naturköderschleppem (Mooching) auf pazifische Lachse im Meer benützt werden. Und die Panfish-Reel, mit der die Kinder in den Staaten kleine Barsche (Sonnenbarsche -> Pumkinseeds -> Panfish) angeln. Die dinger haben dann aber eher den Standard eines Ferienangelkompletsets; billig, Plastik, einfach.

So aus der Welt sind die Achsrollen also gar nicht und das aus gutem Grund. Wo wenig ist, da kann auch nicht viel versagen!


----------



## u-see fischer (19. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



Andal schrieb:


> .... Wo wenig ist, da kann auch nicht viel versagen!



Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir mal eine Alvey gegönnt. Auf dem australischem Katalog liegt die Alvey im feinen Sandstrand in der Brandung und wird vom Salzwasser überspült, der sichere Tot eine jeden Stationär- oder Mulitrolle.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ich werde meine Alvey auf jeden Fall nächste Saison mit hier am Fjord dabei haben. Kombiniert mit einer Sea-Pickerrute ist das die perfekte Kombo zum Plattfischangeln vom treibenden Boot aus. So ein Paternostervorfach ist ja nahezu identisch mit einem Drop Shot Rig mit mehreren Anbißstellen. Das wiederum eröffnet neue Perspektiven in der Barschangelei mit Naturködern in Binnengewässern...!


----------



## archie01 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Hallo
Hab gestern mal in Ebay UK gewildert , da gibt es tatsächlich eine sehr große Auswahl an Centrepin Rollen , leider ist es für einen Laien wie mich nicht wirklich zu ersehen , was taugt und was nicht. Ansonsten hätte ich auch schon mal gerne einen Test gestartet. Vielleicht mache ich es demnächst doch noch....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## tesselata (20. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ich würde jedem die hier empfehlen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fred-Crouch-...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item2575641be8 

habe ich selber: super verarbeitung: läufft wie ´n Uhrwerk,


----------



## archie01 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



tesselata schrieb:


> Ich würde jedem die hier empfehlen
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fred-Crouch-Match-Aerial-Centrepin-Reel-/160883284968?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item2575641be8
> 
> habe ich selber: super verarbeitung: läufft wie ´n Uhrwerk,



Hallo
Da sind wir aber schon bei 180€ mit Versand und wie ich das so gelesen habe will der da auch noch gern ein Teil mit anbauen für weitere 20 Pfund , das ist für einen Versuch ganz schön happig , die Hälfte täte es gern auch  |uhoh:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Tricast (20. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Es gibt doch ganz preiswerte Pin´s zu kaufen, wo ist das Problem?
Es ist so ähnlich wie mit den Baitcaster-Rollen. Auch dort gibt es schon brauchbare günstige Modelle. Nur wenn einer sehr kleine Gewichte werfen will dann wird es richtig teuer. So ist es auch mit den Pin´s, wenn einer mit abtreibender kleinen Pose angeln will dann wird es auch teuer, denn nur ab einem bestimmten Qualitätsstandard läuft die Pin auch leicht genug damit die abtreibende Pose Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kann.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## tesselata (22. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Habe hier etwas Preiswerteres gefunden:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...espeare-lincoln-rolle-fliegenrolle/detail.jsf 
Ist KEINE Fliegenrolle und leider aus Plastik, funktioniert aber.
Die hier ist a bisserl teurer und hübscher: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...enrollen-2/kogha-centrepin-rolle-1/detail.jsf 

ich würde die beiden Modelle in der Bucht suchen, da wirds dann nochmal günstiger.


----------



## Aal_Willi (22. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Habe gerade gestern Werbung aus UK erhalten, da wäre was
zum ausprobieren dabei.

Die liefern auch sehr schnell und preiswert...

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/TACKLEDISCOUNTS-ultimate-value_W0/_i.html?_fsub=9559506

Gruss, Aal_Willi

P.S.
Man kann auch gleich bei denen in Shop unter http://www.tacklediscounts.co.uk bestellen oder
immer mal wieder nachsehen.


----------



## archie01 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Hallo
@tesselata , die sehen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus , aber der Name Kogha , den mag ich gar nicht.....
@Aal_Willi - so ähnlich hatte ich mir das gedacht , habe eh gerade bei denen eingekauft , kann sein , das ich einen Versuch starte.... lieber wäre mir aber , irgendjemand könnte aus eigener Erfahrung von diesen Rollen berichten.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## tesselata (22. September 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> @tesselata , die sehen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus , aber der Name Kogha , den mag ich gar nicht.....


 

Mannmannmann, aber Du wolltest billig........

die ist nun wieder teurer
Okuma Aventa http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showarticledetails&articleID=31848 

die tät´ich in der Bucht suchen....


----------



## D123J (2. November 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Nochmal hochgeholt!

Ich habe folgende Rollen im Netz gefunden. Vielleicht kann jemand von euch etwas zu den beiden sagen:

*Ikonix Centre Pin* unter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ikonix-Centre-Pin-Fishing-Reel/dp/B008XJVIVA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_4

hier die zugehörige Kritik:

http://www.ukmatchangler.com/match/articles/reviews/ikonix/centrepin.php

*Theseus Centre Pin* unter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/THESEUS-ELEGANCE-CENTRE-PIN-54710/dp/B005O09LTC/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1351872123&sr=8-15

auch hier ein Artikel:

http://www.fishingmagic.com/features/reviews/16010-theseus-elegance-centrepin.html

Danke

Jens


----------



## Andal (2. November 2012)

*AW: Centrepin brauchbar?*

Ich kenne beide Rollen nicht, aber angesichts des Preises dürfte es sich um eher schlichte Rollen handeln, die auf Nachahung (Okuma...) setzen. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass sie schlecht, oder kein Einstieg in die Materie für einen schmalen Taler wären!


----------

